# Husqvarna 435 16" Chainsaw Starting Problems



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Got me a brand new chainsaw, but damned if I can get the thing to run. After about 5 attempts and 100 pulls, I got the thing to run for about a minute.
I'm doing everything right, according to the manual. I've owned a lot of 2 strokes over the years, so it's not like I don't know what I'm doing. 
Any hints from anyone with experience with this machine? I have wood to cut, and I'd hate to have to take it back and deal with the hassle.
Thanks all!


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Apparently the solution is to talk smack about it, as right after I posted this it started up and ran like a champ.


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a couple of Husky's and both like to be fully choked, a few pulls till it fires, then open or take the choke almost off, and then they fire and run on one more pull. Then open the choke and cut.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

A good kick can go a long way to.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

What elevation do you live in? I live practically at sea level and every thing I bought with a small two stroke is tuned too rich for sea level and it only gets worse from there as the elevation goes up.

Sometimes bumping up the idle speed helps with starting too. There should be something in your manual about carb adjustment.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

I am at sea level, I'll try leaning out the mix.
The manual had carb adjustment listed as "don't do it", they want you to take it the dealer. Really? I'm sure I can figure it out if I need to.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got a Stihl that only likes to be choked for the first pull, then half choke until it starts. For some reason it floods very easy.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a can of starting fluid and a spark plug wrench near mine (I don't use it enough anymore to keep the engine starting easy - when I was running it everyday it would start in 1-2 pulls). Just a quick squirt of fluid into the plug hole….put back the plug and boom…starts right off. I have the Husqvarna 41, about 15 years old and it has always been tough to start - runs great…but you almost had to snap your arm off starting the thing.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

My Husky….
install FRESH mixed fuel in tank
press the primer bulb 6 times,
set full choke
6 pulls
set 1/2 choke
Pull till starts, normally once or twice.
Never fails!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Take the saw to a dealer to adjust the carb lol, really it should be adjusted for summer or winter use too. By adjustment i mean 1/8 of a turn each time (not an 1/8 of an inch).


----------

